# Hoof boots?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I use Easy boot epics on one of my horses. I like them a lot. There are different boots for different purposes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used Epics (didn't like them much because of the wires), Bares, and Edge currently (improved version of Bares) by Easy Boots. I didn't like Old Macs and Cavallos at all. 

If you decide on boots make sure the chosen brand will fit your horse's hoofs.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anybody tried the new Easy boot Trail?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Renegade hoof boots. Now that I've been turned on them, I won't use anything else. They are $$, but well worth every cent.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

animalartcreations said:


> Has anybody tried the new Easy boot Trail?


I haven't used the trail but it's basically an improved old mac g2. I have used the old mac g2 they are nice, but I think the best is the glove boot as long as they're a good fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ I agree with the glove one. Unfortunately it should be a perfect fit or it may come off (which was not a case for my horse).


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I use the easy boot epics, they can be difficult to put on tho, takes some learning and patients from you and your horse the first few uses lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Heck, I have to video tape how I do it. I used Bares and Edges and it take me no time to put them on. I'm always wondering why people complain about it.


----------



## JTImage (Jul 19, 2010)

I recommend the Cavallo boots to anyone who is looking for hoof boots. I have tried almost all of the boots on the market and I find the Cavallos by far the easiest to put on and take off, the most secure, and the most comfortable for my horses. We ride through alot of mud and water and very rocky terrain and I have never had boot come off or rub my horse which is the biggest problem with other brands I have tried. There isn't anything I haven't done in these boots and I have at least one pair for all of my horses! If you are new to boots their customer service is extremely helpful so I would call or email them with your measurements and they can recommend the best boot for your horse.

www.cavallo-inc.com


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'm leaning towards the Easyboot Edge. I'm not too sure about the Epics because of the wire cables out in front. We ride up in the hills and I can just envision something snagging the wire. The Gloves look good, too. Decisions...decisions....

Do the Edge or Gloves have any water drainage holes?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Renegade Hoof Boots. The Real Leader in Hoof Boot Technology!

What?? I haven't sold you on the Renegade boots? Come over to the dark side. They are so cool.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL...actually, I was just looking at their website and the Renegades do indeed look cool. Do they have some flexible give to them? Good traction?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What I like about the Renegades, is the heel bulb part is separate from the part the hoof sits inside, so it allows the pastern to flex naturally. The heel bulb part holds the boot on, not the pastern strap, so there's nothing tugging on the horse's ankles with each step. 

As for traction, the endurance riders use these things for 100 mile rides, so I'm assuming it's no worse than any other rubber boot. I would think they would be slippery on wet leaves or grass, but you can get them with studs already on them. (wish they made a version where you could add them as needed) 

The only downside I can see with these it that small particles can get into the boot since they are a mostly open boot. It's kind of like walking on the beach in sneakers. Lots of emptying out to do later. Other than that, I really love these boots.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot to add. My horse hates anything on his back legs. He walks like a cat with wet feet in other boots, particularly the brands that cover the whole hoof. When I put the Renegades on, I don't think he knew there was anything on back there. From the first step, we walked completely normal. They truly do become part of the foot.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Do folks usually buy boots for both the front and the back?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have them for backs only since that's where I pulled my horse's shoes. A lot of horses only need them on the fronts unless you're on some seriously rocky ground. I'm hoping to not need them at all once my horse completely adjusts to being barefoot back there. It's always good to have a pair on hand. Whatever brand you decide to go with, don't do what I did and assume you measured correctly. Send pics of your horse's freshly trimmed feet with a ruler or tape measure showing their length and width dimensions to the seller so they can send you the correct size. I just had to send mine back for another size and am eagerly awaiting the replacements.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on sizing. You are probably right. My luck I'd get the wrong size. Our horses are barefoot most of the time, but I'd like to use boots rather than shoes when we go up into the mountains. I think it will work out great once they are used to them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You have to be very precise with Renegades adjustments. I've heard those are very nice boots, but I came across several people who lost them in mud. I have no experience myself though. 

I use boots just on front (most people I know do). It's recommended for all 4 if you go on very rocky terrain.


----------

